# Argentina likely to buy 20 Chinese made FC1/JF17 fighters; UK/Falklands worried?



## CougarKing (15 Feb 2015)

It seems Argentina decided to abandon the plan to get/lease the Su24 Fencers reported last December.

After failed attempts to acquire refurbished Mirage F1Ms from Spain, JAS 39 Gripens from Sweden and Kfir Block 60s from Israel, the Argentinians are now likely looking to get FC-1/JF-17 Thunders from China.

Source: AirRecognition.com



> *Argentina likely to buy 20 Chinese-made FC-1 Xiaolong fighter aircraft*
> Sunday, 15 February 2015 19:13
> 
> *Argentina and China signed deal for 20 FC-1 fighter aircraft in order to increase aerial capabilities of the Argentina.* The move, which further raised tensions in the South Atlantic last night, follows a three-day visit by President Kristina de Kirchner to Beijing last week, in which Argentina secured 15 economic agreements and significant financial investment to bolster its failing economy.
> ...


----------

